# Emerald vs Zeon zoysia?



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi, I'm in middle of backyard renovation and am ready to order the sod. I have one area that will be in shade from noon till sundown. Otherwise it is full sun till noon.

I'm leaning toward Zeon but wanted to see if there were any opinions on the forum? Zeon vs emerald


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would go towards Zeon. Less tendency to get thatchy and lumpy like Emerald. Emerald is hardier, but you really need to maintain Emerald as low as possible


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I would go towards Zeon. Less tendency to get thatchy and lumpy like Emerald. Emerald is hardier, but you really need to maintain Emerald as low as possible


Thanks Greendoc! I can reel mow it low no problem. I cut my front yard Bermuda around 1/2" with reel.

The hardiness thing scares me a bit. How much of a difference in hardiness?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

At least in Hawaii, Emerald Zoysia is the grass for people that kill other grasses. That is how hardy it is. Only disease issue I have seen on it is Dollar Spot vs the other cultivars getting bad Large Patch.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> At least in Hawaii, Emerald Zoysia is the grass for people that kill other grasses. That is how hardy it is. Only disease issue I have seen on it is Dollar Spot vs the other cultivars getting bad Large Patch.


Emerald zoysia is an assassin! How does Zeon compare in hardiness. We talking like 80% as hardy?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I want to say 40% as hardy. It is really sensitive to certain herbicides, is picky about its height of cut, yet it wants to grow 2" in one week and it is incredibly hard to mow. Only way I can live with Zeon is to limit water and fertilizer then go extremely heavy on the PGR.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have both, side by side. Only a pro would figure it out, within 3 ft. I actually like zoysia

Shade advantage I think, goes to zeon - based on erudition (my emerald / zeon mix gets plenty of sun)

Not aware of any chemical challenges...


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I have both, side by side. Only a pro would figure it out, within 3 ft. I actually like zoysia

Shade advantage I think, goes to zeon - based on erudition (my emerald / zeon mix gets plenty of sun)

Not aware of any chemical challenges.....no pgr, I just cut twice a week in peak.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Avoid Sulfentrazone on it. Do not apply more than the lower rates of Quicksilver either.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

jayhawk said:


> I have both, side by side. Only a pro would figure it out, within 3 ft. I actually like zoysia
> 
> Shade advantage I think, goes to zeon - based on erudition (my emerald / zeon mix gets plenty of sun)
> 
> Not aware of any chemical challenges...


What is your standard operating procedure for yours each year? Fertilizer, herbicides, etc?



Greendoc said:


> Avoid Sulfentrazone on it. Do not apply more than the lower rates of Quicksilver either.


Good to know! Granular preemergents ok to apply? The main weeds I deal with are mimosa trees sprouting up, and nutsedge. Hate em!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A conventional Pre like Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, or Pendimethalin will not control those weeds anyway. But, Zeon will tolerate those Pre herbicides well. Root pruning is not as much of an issue on established Zoysia vs other warm season grasses.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> A conventional Pre like Prodiamine, Dithiopyr, or Pendimethalin will not control those weeds anyway. But, Zeon will tolerate those Pre herbicides well. Root pruning is not as much of an issue on established Zoysia vs other warm season grasses.


Good to know! I did not know those preemergents wouldn't tackle mimosa or nutsedge.


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> I want to say 40% as hardy. It is really sensitive to certain herbicides, is picky about its height of cut, yet it wants to grow 2" in one week and it is incredibly hard to mow. Only way I can live with Zeon is to limit water and fertilizer then go extremely heavy on the PGR.


When you mention limit the water, what exactly do you mean?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Southern Lawn said:


> Greendoc said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say 40% as hardy. It is really sensitive to certain herbicides, is picky about its height of cut, yet it wants to grow 2" in one week and it is incredibly hard to mow. Only way I can live with Zeon is to limit water and fertilizer then go extremely heavy on the PGR.
> ...


I keep it on the verge of wilt. Not doing that gives me a lawn that is difficult to keep up with mowing on.


----------

